# 拜访 / 访问



## Staarkali

Hello all,

which one should I use between these two 拜访 and 访问 in common sentences such as *feel free to visit me anytime*? 别客气，你随时可以来拜访/访问.
Is there any differences between these two verbs?

Additional question: are these two verbs transitive? I mean, do we have to put an object after the verb, like 访问我，拜访我, or it is possible but not necessar? or we shouldn't put any object?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Ghabi

拜访 is a "humble verb": I'd say "Is it possible for me to go 拜访 you, dear Mr. Kali", but NEVER "you guys can go 拜访 me any time!" even though I were a big shot...

访问 is "to interview", not "to visit".

If you want to say "*feel free to visit me anytime*", you can say 有空随时来看我.


----------



## Staarkali

oki that's good to know for 访问.

For 拜访，I saw that in a movie tonight on 优酷, a girl who said farewell to a guy 谁知道呢？或许有一天你会来拜访？(who knows, maybe you might come to see me).


----------



## Ghabi

I don't know the context, perhaps the girl wants to sound funny? And perhaps nowadays some people no longer consider 拜访  a "humber verb" (but it certainly sounds strange to my old-fashioned ears.).


----------



## Jerry Chan

Agree with Ghabi.
When you use 拜訪, you're being polite and respectful.
It's very odd to invite someone to 拜訪你!


----------



## Staarkali

oki, thanks both for the confirmation; actually, this was a French movie but the girl is Brasilian and can't speak French so she was speaking Portugese; in any case, the subtitles were in Chinese, I guess the translation was not the best.


----------



## BODYholic

Ghabi said:


> If you want to say "*feel free to visit me anytime*", you can say 有空随时来*看*我.



From where I am, if I hear this, I will be under the impression that you are unwell. Hence, you are encouraging me to pay you a visit. i.e. 探病

Over here, for something generic, we say 有空随时来*找*我 which is a contraction from 有空随时来找我吃饭/喝茶/聊天/看戏 and etc.


----------



## Wenchu

visit sb.--看 or 找  sb.  （=look on）
as for other cases, visit is 拜访


----------



## philosophia85

I think that 來拜訪 is kind of like a more formal way to say "(come) pay a visit"  In your example, "别客气，你随时可以来拜访", it seems weird to say you can pay a visit to me anytime.  In the original movie, "谁知道呢？或许有一天你会来拜访", you can translate it as "Who knows? maybe one day you will come pay me a visit."

This may not be very accurate because I speak Cantonese and I'm not particular good in Chinese.  Maybe a Mandarin speaker would be better in clearing things up.  

In any case, I don't hear 拜訪 used in normal causal conversation.  

Hope this helps


----------



## Staarkali

The help from all here is greatly appreciated, thanks to all, although I would have like to have some opinions from Northern people, it seems people here are all Cantonese native.


----------



## Teach & Learn

Staarkali said:


> Hello all,
> 
> which one should I use between these two 拜访 and 访问 in common sentences such as *feel free to visit me anytime*? 别客气，你随时可以来拜访/访问.
> Is there any differences between these two verbs?
> 
> Additional question: are these two verbs transitive? I mean, do we have to put an object after the verb, like 访问我，拜访我, or it is possible but not necessar? or we shouldn't put any object?
> 
> thanks in advance!



"拜访" and "访问" are mainly used in formal situations, especially the latter, for example, one president 访问 another president in the country.

As to say spoken forms, there are plenty nice choices in the above posts, but bear in mind, when talking to the elder, you don't use the same words/tones as with peers.


----------



## Geysere

有空来玩/有空来我家坐坐 are both very common for inviting friends, collegues, relatives or even people you've just been introduced to. They do not really mean to come over to play or just to sit  By the way they are rather informal.


----------



## longsongjia

Staarkali said:


> Hello all,
> 
> which one should I use between these two 拜访 and 访问 in common sentences such as *feel free to visit me anytime*? 别客气，你随时可以来拜访/访问.
> Is there any differences between these two verbs?
> 
> Additional question: are these two verbs transitive? I mean, do we have to put an object after the verb, like 访问我，拜访我, or it is possible but not necessar? or we shouldn't put any object?
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
拜访and访问are both formal verb meant to used as a polite gesture, so you don't say 拜访我 or 访问我. You could say, 哪天我去拜访你，我上周拜访过了陈老师。


----------



## Tsingtao

If you want to be casual, just say "Please drop by".


----------

